# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  دردی به نام خودارضایی....

## mahdi_artur

*چشمانش سیاهی می رود
دستانش به رعشه افتاده 
از همیشه خسته و بی حوصله تر گوشه ای افتاده و به آینده فکر می کند بی آنکه بتواند تکانی به خود بدهد صرفا فکر می کند و فکر
یاد آن تابستان گرم که اولین تصمیم مهم زندگیش را گرفت.... همان روز ها که در پسِ تاپیک های انجمن و سرچ های گوگل، بدنبال بهترین منبع برای صد زدن درس ها سپری شد، همان برنامه یک ساله، روز هایِ به کمتر از زیر 100 راضی نبودن. 
یادش بخیر چه زود گذشت و چقدر زود دیر شد....انگار همین دیروز بود که تصمیم گرفت یکسال خودش را بیمه کتاب هایش کند و دست از شیطنت بردارد.
سکوت اتاقش را فراگرفته
ناگهان متوجه صدایی شد، صدا آشناست؛ همان همیشگی....ساعت صدا می دهد ولی نه....فریاد می زند...انگار ساعت هم از قفل بودنِ همیشگی درِ اتاق کلافه شده و همین طور فریاد پشت فریاد ادامه دارد....بلند شو....بلند شو...تغییری بده....زندگیَت یکنواخت شده....با کسی صحبت کن....زندگی کن....نفس بکش...پرده ها رو کنار بزن....گرمی نور آفتاب رو حس کن...زندگی کن....نفس بکش...خوشحال باش....امید داشته باش....از تنهایی به سمت نور فرار کن...صدایی آشنا در اعماق ذهنِ پوسیده درگیرِ یک عادت...ولی حرکت سخت شده....انگار جاذبه زمین در این اتاق به بیشترین حد خود رسیده...نمی شود تکان خورد.....اینجا فقط افکار می توانند بلند شوند و لا به لای هوای سنگین و دم کرده اتاقِ تاریک حرکت کنند، جسم من سنگین تر از افکارم شده....خواب بهتر است برای این جسم مُرده! سخت نیست ولی دیگر نمی توانم....اگر هم بتوانم فعلا بگذار برای فردا حوصله نیست...
به خواب عمیقی فرورفت
آن طرفِ درِ اتاق، انگار دنیای دیگریست، انسان هایی آن طرف زندگی می کنند که پشت در منتظر بیرون آمدنش نشستند و نشستند ولی به خواب رفته بیرون نیامد که نیامد...مثل این که غرق درس هایش شده، همه جا می گویند آنقدر درس می خواند که از صندلی کَنده نمی شود....ولی او خواب پشت خواب...
خواب 
خواااب 
خوااااب
تا این که بیدار شد. نگاهی به اطراف انداخت. نوری نبود ولی او حس می کرد جای دیگریست و بجای شخص دیگری بیدار است...همه چیز تا چند دقیقه سخت به یاد می آمد تا این که فهمید چند ساعتی می شود شب شده و اینجا اتاق اوست.
با ناامیدی رو به سوی کتاب هایش حرکت کرد کمی گرسنه بود ولی با این ظاهر خواب آلوده، انگار ماه ها در خواب زمستانی چشمانی ورم کرده و صورتی پریشان و مغزی خالی به او هدیه داده اند. باید کمی صبر می کرد اوضاع درست که شد از اتاق بیرون رفت و کمی از غذای سرد شده ظهر خورد...
به سمت اتاق 
به سمت کتاب ها 
رفت
ولی
استرس و عذاب وجدان شدید 
استرس و غذاب وجدان شدید
استرس و عذاب وجدان شدید
دیگر توان باز کردن کتاب های خاک خورده نیست.
رفت گوشه همیشگی نشست و همان کار های همیشگی تا روز بعدی...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

راه های ترک=
12 مورد اول از سایت های مختلف و 8 مورد آخر خودم اضافه کردم 
غریزه جنسی میلی بسیار قوی هست که باید کنترل شود. خودارضایی ، مثل نوشیدن اب شور هست که عطش را بیشتر می کند و سیری پذیر نیست. انجام عمل خود ارضایی می تونه مثل یک مسکن باشه که به صورت لحظه ای عمل می کنه و این حالت شکل اعتیاد به خود پیدا می کنه . درست مثل مسکن هنگام سردرد ، خود ارضایی هنگام حال روحی بد و یا بیکاری می تونه مثل مسکن باشه که در دراز مدت حالت عادت پیدا می کنه و شرطی میشه. 
در مورد انحرافات جنسی ، بهترین راهکار دوری از محرکات هست . وقتی که فرد مبتلا به خود ارضایی به سمت محرکی میره ، قوای ****** بر عقل او پیروز می شه و فرد طوری دچار وسوسه میشه که با خودش می گه دست خودم نیست . بنابراین برای ترک خود ارضایی لازم هست که محرک های جنسی را ترک کرد . این درست نیست که فرد خودش را تحریک کنه و انتظار داشته باشه خود ارضایی نکنه ، درست مثل اینکه موزی بخوره و پوستش را زیر پا بندازه و انتظار داشته باشه سر نخوره.
 

1) هر چیزی که شما را برای خود ارضایی وسوسه می کند، حذف کنید. اگر شما عکس ها یا فیلم های تحریک کننده دارید باید آنها را دور بریزید. اگر در کامپیوتر خود تصاویر، فیلم ها یا آدرس سایت های تحریک کننده را دارید، آنها را حذف کنید.


2) اگر در زمان های خاصی بیشتر وسوسه به خود ارضایی می شوید، برای آن زمان برنامه ای را تنظیم کنید. مثلا اگر در پایان شب بیشتر وسوسه به خود ارضایی می شوید ، تا زمانی که به شدت خواب آلوده نشده اید به اتاق خواب و تخت خواب خود نروید. سعی کنید با دیدن تلویزیون، کتاب یا مجله خواندن یا انجام کارهای مورد علاقه، خودتان را سرگرم کنید.


3) اگر شما به دلیل زیاد تنها بودن دچار خود ارضایی می شوید به دنبال راه هایی برای پرکردن تنهایی تان باشید. افزایش ارتباطات با دوستان و خویشاوندان، شرکت در دوره ها و جلسات عمومی، رفتن به پارک برای پیاده روی از راه های پرکردن تنهایی و ترک خود ارضایی است.


4) زندگی تان را با فعالیت های مختلف پر کنید. هیجان کارهای مختلف می تواند جایگزین تمایل به خود ارضایی شود و باعث شود دفعه بعدی که دچار وسوسه خود ارضایی می شوید، روشی برای پرت کردن حواس خود داشته باشید.

5) فعالیت های هنری مثل نقاشی، موسیقی و نمایش تا حد زیادی به تغییر مسیر تمایلات جنسی و ترک خود ارضایی و قرار گرفتن در مسیر خلاقیت و سازندگی کمک می کند.


6) ورزش مورد علاقه خود را پیدا کنید و آن را پیگیری کنید.


7) برای ترک خود ارضایی یک سرگرمی جدید پیدا کنید یا مهارت جدیدی را فرا بگیرید. یاد گرفتن چیزی که نیازمند تلاش و وقت گذاشتن است تمرکز ذهن شما را به جای لذت زود هنگام حاصل از خود ارضایی بر لذت تاخیر یافته ی حاصل از دستیابی به اهداف قرار می دهد. مهارت هایی مثل آشپزی، باغبانی، نجاری، سخنرانی را امتحان کنید.


8) کارهای داوطلبانه و خیریه انجام دهید. انرژی خود را به کمک به مردمی اختصاص دهید که نیاز به کمک شما دارند. عضویت و فعالیت در گروه ها و انجمن های مردم نهاد و خیریه علاوه بر اینکه در شما حس مفید بودن ایجاد می کند، باعث می شود در محیط اجتماعی قرار بگیرید و دوستان زیادی پیدا کنید.


9) یک سیستم پاداش قرار دهید. با خودتان قرارداد ببندید که به ازای هر روز که خود ارضایی نکنید هزار تومان در یک صندوق بیندازید و در پایان هفته با پول آن چیزی را که دوست دارید برای خود بخرید. این روش کمک زیادی به ترک خود ارضایی می کند.


10) اگر با دوستانی ارتباط دارید که آنها هم عادت به خود ارضایی دارند ارتباطتان را کمتر کنید.


11) زیاد در آینه خود را نگاه نکنید و دیدن خودتان را فقط محدود به نظافت و مرتب کردن در حد معمول بکنید.


12) ذهن خود را به مطالب مفید و آموزنده مشغول کنید. فهرستی از کتاب ها، مجلات و سایت های مورد علاقه خود تهیه کنید و آنها را در دسترس خود قرار دهید. هر روز زمانی را به مطالعه کتاب ها، مجلات و رمان های موردعلاقه تان اختصاص دهید. رمان به شما کمک می کند در طول روز به داستان آن فکر کنید.

13) تنوع درسی خودتونو بالا ببرید. تمرکزتون روی زمان ورود و خروج هر باکس مطالعاتی بیشتر از قبل باشه.در تایم هایی که معمولا افکار بد سراغتون میاد یه کتاب جیبی بردارید و همون لحظه شروع کنید به خوندنش...مثلا لغات زبان...یا چکیده زیست جانوری یا ...

14) مهمترین بدی که خودارضایی داره اینه که در طولانی مدت قدرت اراده رو از آدم می گیره و در تصمیم گیری به اندازه گذشته قوی نیستی. شاید تنها دلیلی که برای بد بودن این عمل میشه آورد همین سست شدن آدمه. عواض جسمانی این عمل توسط محققان رد میشه دائما (یعنی اثبات نشده هنوز) ولی چیزی که هست و مهمه همون اراده ست که نابود میشه. پس اگر دچارش هستید به خودتون القا نکنید که جسم ضعیف شده ولی حتما کنترل و ترک کنید.

15) هر موقع بواسطه هر چیزی رفتید سراغ این کار/ 10 تا تست قرابت بزنید، 15 تا تست زیست، 5 تا ریاضی و .... اینطوری هم تعداد تست تون بیشتر میشه و هم کنترلش می کنید.

16) داخل برنامه روزانه درسی تون یه نماد بزارید مثلا p به معنای پاک...هر نیم روز که انجام ندادین یه p بنویسید کنار آخرین پارت درسی تون. برای هر 30-40 تا دونه p به خودتون جایزه بدین...هر چی که دلتون خواست...مثل پول، بستنی، بیرون رفتن و ....

17) ساعت های بیکاری رو توی مجازی نگردید، با خانواده حرف بزنید...تنها نباشید...در اتاق قفل نباشه.

18) اگر این کارو انجام دادین تنبیه بزارید، 200 تا تست فیزیک باید بعدش بزنید.

19) هیچ موقع دیر نیست. (نا امیدی ممنوع)

20) از اول نگید من دیگه هیچ وقت انجامش نمیدم....اول بگید 1 ماه پاک میمونم...بعدا بگید 2 ماه بعدا 3 ماه و ...


*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*اعضای محترم لطفا جنبه داشته باشین مدیریت هم لطفا نبندش 

تاکی باس این مسائل رو دلیت کنیم ؟  بابا 18 سالتونه کف کفش یکم تحمل کنین و به حاشیه نبرین بحث رو 

ممنان ها به امید عدم حذف و.... تاپیک*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*تنها ترین پیشنهادی که میتونم بدم اینه که روزانه اونقدر مشغله برا خودتون ایجاد کنین که یادتون بره حتی کراشتون رو هم ازاد دیده باشین! 
برین باشگاه عین خررررر کارکنین ،  

باشگاهم نشد خدا وکیلی یه کیسه بکسی کیسه برنجی اویزون کنید هروقت گرفت برین بیوفتین جون کیسه بکس و دیور اتاق و حتی دیدین شدت زیاده زنگ بزنین برین کوه داد بکشین! تخلیه هیجان تاثیر زیادی داره !*

----------


## high-flown

اگرکسی این تاپیکوحذف کنه لطفامنم اخراج کنه ممنون.

----------


## Rezico

عزیز حرف شما درسته ولی جوری نوشتی که انگار داشتن میل جنسی یک بیماری هست و ما باید سرخورده باشیم به خاطر اون.ارضا شدن جنسی اگر کنترل شده باشه فواید بسیاری هم داره.بهتره هفته ای سه بار یا دوبار داشته باشید.
دوست صمیمی من رتبه تک رقمی آورد کنکور ۹۹ و می‌گفت که هر روز این کار رو میکنم.البته ایشون دیگه زیاده روی می‌کردن ولی خب نتونست جلوی موفقیتش رو بگیره.
از اینکه خودمون رو بشناسیم نترسیم و بقیه رو هم نترسونیم.

----------


## Armin-

والا هر کاری کنید هست ، اگه نباشه عجیبه ، ادمیم فعالیت هورمونامونم دست خودمون نیست این کارم باید انجام بدید هر مردی بگه نکرده دروغ گفته  ، پارسال واسه 6 ماه ترک کردم و حدس بزنید چی ، تو خواب کاراشو میکرد و اخراش درد زیاد داشت منو میکشت ، دنبال بهانه جدید میگشتم پتو رو بشورم یه بار حتی از عمد یه استکان چایی ریختم سرش =))) ، این وسط مهمه معتادش نشید در حد دو هفته یه بار تنظیم کنید که نه سیخ بسوزه نه کباب با ارزوی موفقیت برای سایر جوانان

----------


## Rezico

و اینم بگم واقعا این حرف مسخرست
مثل این می‌مونه به یه زوج که یکی داره مثلا تخصص قلب می‌تونه و یکی هم مثلا ارشد بگیم *** نداشته باشید چون تمام موقعیت هایی رو که دارید براش تلاش میکنید به گاج میده

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rezico


و اینم بگم واقعا این حرف مسخرست
مثل این می‌مونه به یه زوج که یکی داره مثلا تخصص قلب می‌تونه و یکی هم مثلا ارشد بگیم *** نداشته باشید چون تمام موقعیت هایی رو که دارید براش تلاش میکنید به گاج میده



عزیز دل با احترام ! اینجا همه نظرشون رو میدن ! فکر نمیکنی داری تحمیل میکنی و توجیه کاری رو داری میکنی؟*

----------


## Armin-

> عزیز حرف شما درسته ولی جوری نوشتی که انگار داشتن میل جنسی یک بیماری هست و ما باید سرخورده باشیم به خاطر اون.ارضا شدن جنسی اگر کنترل شده باشه فواید بسیاری هم داره.بهتره هفته ای سه بار یا دوبار داشته باشید.
> دوست صمیمی من رتبه تک رقمی آورد کنکور ۹۹ و می‌گفت که هر روز این کار رو میکنم.البته ایشون دیگه زیاده روی می‌کردن ولی خب نتونست جلوی موفقیتش رو بگیره.
> از اینکه خودمون رو بشناسیم نترسیم و بقیه رو هم نترسونیم.


آره ادم تا ادمه منم دوستی دارم که الان توی یکی از بهترین دانشگاه های کشوره ولی میگفت  بعید عید کم کم روزی یه بار واسه رفع استرس این کارو میکرده ، آدم یاد گرگ وال استریت میفته =))))))

----------


## Rezico

بسه دیگه تورو خدا دیگه از اینجور نصیحت های شیخ الاسلامی نکنید
چقد که دختر و پسر ها به خاطر کلنجار رفتن با خودشون به خاطر اینکار و نبود آموزش درست درمورد انجام درستش به روح و جسمشون آسیب نزدن
وقت خوابی اعصابم خورد شد

----------


## Rezico

اشتباهی نکردم که بخوام توجیه کنم عزیز دل

----------


## konkoori1401

رفع استرس!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ من یکی که وقتی استرس میگیرم حتی خوشمزه ترین غذا ها واسم زهر مار میشه چه برسه به اینکه بخوام ........
اینکار بیشتر واسه رفع هوس هستش نه رفع استرس!

----------


## scorpion2020

ممنون ار مهدی ارتور

1.حتما برنامه درسی روزانتونو تیکه تیکه کنید و تمام وقتتونو با اونا پر کنید وخارج از اونا برید پیش خونوداتون 
2.سیستم پاداشو جزا برای هر کاری جواب میده ومنم به شدت توصیه میکنم 
موفق باشید

----------


## wext82

جالب بود. نظرات دوستان هم جالب تر

یه موضوعی که هست و من شنیدم اینه که اگر به مقدار زیاد باشه بعدا توی روابط زناشویی مشکل ایجاد میکنه  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mahdi_artur

*دوستان عزیز قبل از این که با مطالعه عنوان مطلب شروع به زیر سوال بردن نویسنده کنید حتما تا مورد ۲۰ رو مطالعه کنید. به ویژه مورد ۱۴.

استرس زیاد و رسیدن به پوچی این ها یکی از مهم ترین دلایل این عمله ک نمیشه ازش چشم پوشی کرد. استرس دوران کنکور رو نمیشه کنترل کرد و در نهایت خیلی وقت ها باعث دست زدن ب این عمل میشه. اما بدی ک داره اینه ک نه این عمل استرس رو کاهش میده و نه میل به خودش کاهش پیدا میکنه. بهترین راه برای کنترل کردنش هم ۱) سرگرم کردن خود ب کارهای جایگزین ۲) سعی در تنها نبودن
اون عزیز رتبه برتر هم ک میگید قطعا تونسته عادتش رو کنترل کنه وگرنه از آخر اول میشد چون شه... چیزی هست سیری ناپذیر که کنترلش کار هر کسی نیست و خیلی هارو دیدم که همین زیاده روی در این عمل یکسال شونو به باد هوا داد. پس نباید ساده از این قضیه گذر کرد و بحث اتفاقا خیلی مهمیه!*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*اینم بگم
دنیای مجازی که الانه شده بستر آموزش مجازی و جایگزین مدرسه و کلاس های فیزیکی درس سن خود ارض رو به شدت پایین آورده و چیزی که هست اینه که بچه ۱۰-۱۱ ساله هم بله! این خودش یه زنگ خطر نیست؟ توروخدا نگید عادیه و موضوع رو پاک کنید. قطعا در طولانی مدت اثرات خودش رو نشون میده.*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*به اختصار میگویند که انسان همیشه تمایل داره رفتار هاش جذابیت داشته باشه ، بهترین راه حفظ جذابیت یک فعالیتی تنوع در اونه! 

و از اون طرف هیچ محدودیتی در خود ارضایی و نحوه ارضا شدن به وسیله محرک ( فیلم پ.ورن و توی س) نیست! ( سر انگشت ببین چنتا پ استار داریم!) 
خب از این طرف فردی که کم کم از 18 سالگی کارش هر شب ویدیو جدیده آیا در اینده میتونه فقط به یک نفر اون همه بدون اون کیفیتی که میدید قانع باشه؟ 

جدای تنوع گرایی که با دیدن فیلم های بزرگسال ( حالا کاری ندارم درست صحیحش رو صرفا برایندی که ایجاد میشه)  کمال گرایی در رابطه نیز شکل میگیره! یعنی فرد بدین حالت متصور میشه که میتونه حین رابطه از تمام امکانات استفاده کنه
در حالی که واقعا بدین صورت نیست! در فیلم های بزرگسال مقصود نهایی ارضای مخاطب هست!  اما در رابطه واقعی زن و شوهر و حتی دوست ! مقصود نهایی ارضای طرفین به واسطه دیگریست! یعنی شریک مقابل اگر با نوع رابطه ای که شما دوست دارین 
ارضای روحی و مجذوب نشه قطعا مخالفت میکنه!

از طرف دیگر کیفیتی که در فیلم ها میبینید در حقیقت قطعا اتفاق نمی افته! مگر اینکه برید با یکی از خواهران بازیگر مزدوج بشین! یا بلاعکس 
دیگه بخوام خودمونی بگم خودتون رو با انواع ادامس و ****** و اسپری کنترل کنی تهش 20 مین!  در حالی که شرطی فعال شدی باس تمام پوز هارو در یک رابطه انجام و به پایین40 مین قانع نیستی*

----------


## ahmadreza9001

یه مسئله‌ی روان‌شناسی تست شیمی و فیزیک نیست که به این راحتی براش نسخه بپیچیم. هر منبع معتبر بین‌المللی رو که شما نگاه کنید بهتون نشون میده که این کار غلط و مضر نیست. عامل استرس و عذاب وجدان دقیقا کسانی هستن که به فرد ای باور غلط رو القا می‌کنن که باید ترک کنی‌. الان بدبخت میشی کچل میشی فلان میشی و ... توصیه می‌کنم تاپیک یا حذف بشه یا اصلاح. با تشکر از آرتور عزیز.

----------


## _Saturn_

> *اعضای محترم لطفا جنبه داشته باشین مدیریت هم لطفا نبندش 
> 
> تاکی باس این مسائل رو دلیت کنیم ؟  بابا 18 سالتونه کف کفش یکم تحمل کنین و به حاشیه نبرین بحث رو 
> 
> ممنان ها به امید عدم حذف و.... تاپیک*


 هممم... شما خودت همون کسی نبودی که وقتی یکی از دخترای سایت یه تایپک با عنوان مخصوص خانوم ها ( درباره ی عادت ماهیانه) زده بود اولین کسی بودی که اومدی مزه پروندی بعدشم در عرض یک دقیقه رفتی یه تایپک با مضمون مخصوص آقایان زدیو و اونجا با یه عده ی دیگه اون تایپک مسخره کردینو و آخرشم که من بعد چند روز برگشتم دیدم تایپک حذف شده  ، من نمیدونم کی باعث حذف اون تایپک شد اما میتونم بگم که سیکل عادت در مقابل اختیاری بودن خودارضایی چقدررررر طبیعی تره....

پس اول جنبه رو از خودتون شروع کنین بعد شعار بدین ...با تشکر :Yahoo (3):  ( ریپلای نکن)

----------


## YasharUR

نه دیگه دارین مغلطه میکنین 
قضیه اعتیاد به پورنــوگرافی کلا یه چیز سوای این قضیه است 
بعله کسی که فیلم مستهجـن میبینه بنا به یه دلیل علمی یه ماده ای تو مغز ترشح میشه که آرامش بخشه (حتی تو شرایط نادری  که مغز در مقابل دارو های ضد درد واکنش نمیده واسه مریض پـورن میذارن) 
همین باعث میشه که مغز بهش معتاد بشه .مثل هر چی شبیه این  مثل سیگار یا هر کوفت زهرماری شبیه این 
دقیقا به همین خاطره که تعداد فیلمی که ت هر دقیقه ازش اپلود میشه تو سطح اینترنت n دقیقه است .مثل همون سیگار یه صنعت و تجارت بزرگه متاسفانه .
نتیجه ؟؟ مثل همون سیگاره تعداد میره بالا و هرچیزی زیادش ضرر داره میزنه طرف رو به چوخ میده 
قضیه اینکه فرد رو ایده ال گرا میکنه یا ذهنیتش رو از واقعیت دور میکنه یا تنوع طلب یا حتی شرطی که فقط با دیدن فیلم تحریک بشه کاملا درسته .بعضی از مواردش دیر و زود داره ولی سوخت و سوز نداره اگه طرف شورشو در بیاره 

ادامه....

----------


## YasharUR

ولی اینکه بیایین از این جریانات فیلم که بالا گفتم استفاده کنید صرفا بخاطر پیشینه ذهنی یا پیشینه مذهبی یا هر دلیل دیگه و ای و کلهم بخوایین قضیه رو بکوبین اصلا درست و قشنگ نیست 
پاکی کامل که ازش نام میبرید و اینکه به کل نزنید حماقت محضه .دعوا با طبیعت انسانه 
همونطور که از راهکار هایی که ارائه میکنن میشه به این حماقت پی برد 
برو کوه داد بزن 
جلو آینه نرو  و ... 
حالا بحث منم صرفا زدن یا نزدن نیست بحثم تخلیه میل جنـسیه که از وقتی بشر از اون حالت انسان اولیه و گریز برای بقا اومد بیرون یه جزو غیرقابل انکاره .یعنی شاید برگردین به انسان اولیه اونقدر از دست ببر و شیر و اژدها در میرفتن یا اونقدر دنبال بز و گوسفند میکردن که بگیرن بخورن نمیرن که اصلا به چشم نمیومد ولی الان نه نمیشه کتمانش کرد 
حالا واسه این میل دو تا راهه 
یا بری واسه سـکس 
که n تا فاکتور داره .بدونی چطور خودت یا طرف رو با لاشـی بازی (دروغ) و بیماری های جنسـی(hpv hiv)  و پرگننسی و ... به چاک ندی .دو تایمش رو داشته باشی 
در غیر این صورت باید رو بیاری ب خود ارضایی.که به خاطر همون فاکتور تایم یه کنکور مجبوره رو بیاره
 .اونم با آداب خودش .تو یه تایم مشخص تو هفته یا دو هفته .بدون دیدن فیلم های فریک 
بخونید این نقل رو ....




> والا هر کاری کنید هست ، اگه نباشه عجیبه ، ادمیم فعالیت هورمونامونم دست خودمون نیست این کارم باید انجام بدید هر مردی بگه نکرده دروغ گفته  ، پارسال واسه 6 ماه ترک کردم و حدس بزنید چی ، تو خواب کاراشو میکرد و اخراش درد زیاد داشت منو میکشت ، دنبال بهانه جدید میگشتم پتو رو بشورم یه بار حتی از عمد یه استکان چایی ریختم سرش =))) ، این وسط مهمه معتادش نشید در حد دو هفته یه بار تنظیم کنید که نه سیخ بسوزه نه کباب با ارزوی موفقیت برای سایر جوانان

----------


## YasharUR

و در نهایت اینم بدونین در نظر نگرفتن این موارد بالا و صرفا اینکه اقا کلا بزار کنار و ربط دادن ضرر های زیاد زدن و پـورونگرافی به اصل ماجرا باعث مشکل های بزرگتر میشه 

اینکه یکی که ذاتا طبعش گرمه میاد اینا رو میخونه میبینه وا مصیبتا چیکار دارم میکنم میاد بزاره کنار چون ذاتا و بدنی از یسری افراد دیگه به اصطلاح هآت تره بیشتر میریزه بهم میبینه نمیتونه 
کلا بزاره کنار بدتر از اون ور پشت بوم می افته .بخاطر حس سرخوردگی که پیدا میکنه بیشتر انجام میده .
میگه اقا من که بی اراده ام نتونسته ام بزارم کنار جهنم الضرر لیمیت و  محدودیتش رو هم میزارم کنار 
در حالیکه به این بابا میگفتی اقا بزن ولی حد و حدودش رو رعایت کن شرایطش رو بدون که اینه اگه زیاده روی کنی یا بری فیلم فریک و موجی طور ببینی چطور به چـخ میری مطمعنا قضیه خیلی فرق میکرد 

و بدتر از این 
اینکه کلا قضیه رو از ته میزنید که اقا ال و بـله واسه یسری حییون میشه کسر شان یا یه ترس خاص اقا نباید بزنی 
در خالی که میگفتی پلـششت اگه دیدی تو یه چند صباحی مثل 10 روز دو هفته به یه رابطه ایمن و با احترام متقابل دسترسی نداشتی میتونی بزنی یا بهتر بگم باید بری بزنی 
این جریانات *تجـاوزها* متلک ها یا حرکت های کثیـف جنسـی تو خیابون و لاشـی بازی ها ایجاد رابطه خیلی کمتر رخ میداد 
میدونم یه عده بازم به قدری لجنن که براشون فرقی نمیکرد ولی اگه بگی اقا *تو که اینقد سـگی هر وقت* زد بالا برو بزن *تا با زیر شکمت تصمیم نگیری* درصد موارد بالا خیلی میومد پایین

----------


## B_m10m_O

این تاپیکا چیه دیگه : |  : | 
خود ارضایی چه اشکالی داره دقیقا؟ یه راه ساده و سریع برای رفع نیازه. از لحاظ بیولوژیک هم تفاوت خاصی با *** نداره.
ولی این جور جستارهایی که هزار و یک رطب و یابس رو به هم می‌بافن تا مثلا نشون بدن که خودارضایی بده یا چه مشکلاتی ایجاد می‌کنه، خودشون با ایجاد عذاب وجدان و فشار و مشکلات روحی، ضربات جبران ناپذیری رو به ذهن جوان بدبخت ایرانی وارد می‌کنند. 
دست از سرشون بردارین و با ایجاد فشار روحی و روانی به خاطر یه عمل کاملا طبیعی و نرمال، زندگی بد بچه‌ها رو بدتر نکنید. اگه نمی‌تونید باری از روی دوش این بچه‌ها بردارین، لااقل با نشر اکاذیب بهشون فشار جدیدی وارد نکنید.

----------


## _Joseph_

*یادم میاد یکبار تاپیکی در این مورد زدم که حذف شد* :Yahoo (20): 
*
با تمام احترام که به این تاپیک و نویسنده قائلم میتونم بگم تمام مشکلاتی که فرد در نتیجه این عمل نوشتید ممکن است بهش دچار بشودهیچ اساس و مبنای روانشناسی و فیزیولوژی  و دلیل علمی ندارد و بیشتر زاییده یک تفکر غلط در مورد انسان و عملکرد دستگاه های بدن انسان و خود تخریب گری و سرکوب نیاز خود و البته این تفکر مریض سرایت دارد که باید درمان گردد و جلویش گرفته شود (مهدی منظورم تو نیستی اونکسایی هستن که این تفکر رو از شکمشون بیرون اوردن )
این نوشته های تاپیک بعضیهاش خوب هستن ولی بعضیهاش بوی همون تفکر رومیدن که نباید این دیدگاه درمورد خودتون داشته باشید 
تمام این عذاب وجدانها و سرخوردگیها و ناراحتی ها و اینکه میگید ضعف اراده میاره و ... فقط و فقط در ذهن یک انسان دیندار و یا نا آگاه در مورد مسائل س. ک س و جنسیت و غریضه جنسی میتونه شکل بگیره 
 بیشتر به دیدگاه طرف ربط داره تا فیزیولوژی در واقعا ما اسیب شناسی درستی انجام نمیدیم و میخواهیم درمان کنیم این خودش سم هست از اله در میایم میافتیم در چاه
اگر دیدگاه علمی و از نظر فیزیولوژی بدن انسان باشه هم پسر ها و هم دختر ها بعد از سنی در طی فعل و انفعالات کاملا خود به خودی دچار نمو شده و در اصطلاح به بلوغ میرسند که نیاز جدیدی در زندگی اونها ایجاد میشه تحت عنوان رابطه جنسی که میتونه به شکلهای گوناگون این نیاز بر طرف بشه (الان دیندار ها میگن بهترین موردش ازدواج هست ) سرکوب این نیاز و مقاومت در برابرش با توجیح دین  و .... یعنی نا دیده گرفتن بخشی از وجود مادی و روانی خود که عواقب بسیاری میتونه در پی داشته باشه 
برای توضیحات بیشتر در مورد سرکوب جنسیت و نیاز جنسی پیشنهاد میکنم مقاله معتبر The Journal of *** Research 2019 رو مطالعه بفرمایید که از ابعاد اجتماعی -فرهنگی- مذهبی- علمی - روانشناختی - خانوادگی- لانگ ترم زندگی در بحث جنسیت مرد و زن و س.ک س .س و نیاز جنسی پرداخته 
شما میتونید بعد از خودارضایی که فواید بسیاری برای بدن دارد اگر کنترل شده و افراطی عمل نشود این نگاه را در پی داشته باشید که یکی از نیاز های ضروری بدنتون رو برطرف کردید به همین سادگی
میتونید با دید مذهبی و معلم های دینی مسخره این نگاه کاملا سرکوب گر- ذلت- خود خوری- عذاب وجدان داشته باشید نسبت به خودتان که این بسیار نگران کننده است و باید اصلاح شود 
در واقع بحث و مشکلی که باید اصلاح شود این نیست که چرا ما خود ارضایی میکنیم نخیر این نباید اصلاح شود ما خودارضایی یا س.**** و یا ... میکنیم تا نیاز خودمون رو برطرف کنیم این سوال مثل این میمونه که چرا آب میخوریم ؟؟؟ چه کسی نیاز به آب رو در ما بوجود اورده؟؟ آغا اصلا هر کسی نیاز به آب رو در ما بوجود آورده  شکر خورده و ما نباید اب بخوریم (به نظرت مسخره نیست؟؟؟)
پس ما باید نگاه و دیدگاه درستی در مورد مسائل اتخاذ کنیم و از جنبه های مختلف به قضیه نگاه کنیم تا بتوانیم بهترین تصمیم رو بگیریم
شما باید قبول کنید نیاز جنسی دارید چه پسر باشید چه دختر باید قبول کنید این نیاز رو نباید سرکوب کنید و باید در جهت رفعش قدم بردارید حالا این نیاز میتونه در یک نفر زیاد باشه در یک نفر کم و این هم کاملا طبیعی هست* 

*ولی در سال کنکور* 

*اینجا یه ذره علمی تر کنیم بحث رو* 

*طبق تحقیقات دکتر یانا سانچی-دونالد استرابرگ-آستین گلسب-مدیسن نرمیر در دانشگاه یوتا بر روی نمونه ای از دانشجویان جوان همین دانشگاه به نتیجه جالبی پی برده شده که در همان مقاله که ذکر کردم جزئیات دقیق و نموداری و آماری کاملا به زبان اصلی منتشر شده* 
*ولی خلاصه داستان و تحقیق این بود :* اثر برانگیختگی جنسی و سرکوب آن بر عملکرد اجرایی طبق شاخص های Ef(فرآیندهای شناخیت و عملکردی مرتبه پایین)

*آزمایش از این قرار بود که 44 دانشجوی دانشگاه مورد آزماش قرار گرفته اند این 44 دانشجوی بدبخت و آواره توسط محرکهای صوتی و تصویری و تحت کنترل پلستموگرافی آلت تناسلی مرد تحریک میشوند با این تفاوت که به 21 نفر از این دانشجویان اجازه تحریک خود(خودارضایی) هنگام این آزمایش داده نشده و گفته شده که خودشان را سرکوب کنند و سعی کنند به محرکها پاسخ ندهند ولی 23نفر از دانشجویان اجازه داشتند هر طوری که میخواهند به محرکها پاسخ دهند و حق هیچگونه سرکوبی نداشتند نتیجه آزمایش بسیار جالب از آب در امده چرا که نشانه های کاهش عملکرد اجرایی و تصمیم گیری سریع در هر دو گروه مشاهده شده با این تفاوت که گروه دوم که حق خود ارضایی داشتند بصورت آنی بعد از این عمل دچار کاهش عملکرد اجرایی شده اند و بعد از گذشت  مدتی کوتاه عملکرد اجرایی آنها تثبیت شده و به روال قبل بازمیگردد ولی گروه اول که حق تحریک خودشان را نداشتند دچار کاهش عملکرد آنی نشده اند ولی بعد از گذشت مدتی کاهش عملکرد به مراتب سنگین تر و طولانی تری رو تجربه کرده اند .
در ضمن: افراد دوم بعد از بازگشت به روال عادی عملکردی مشابه و به مراتب شاداب تری رو تجربه میکنن ولی افراد اول که سرکوبگر بودند گرچخ دچار افت عملکرد آنی پس از ارضا شدن نمیشوند ولی رفته رفته آثار سرکوب شدیتر و طولانی تر افت عملکرد رو تجربه میکنن و این تاثبر حتی در مواقعی ماندگار است 
*
*این ازمایش نشوندهنده ای اینه که برطرف کردن نیاز جنسی به هر طریقی (ازدواج و خود ارضایی و ...)* *از بدن شما انرژی خواهد گرفت (اینم انرژی قابلیت ریجنریت دارد ولی سرکوب نه)* *پس باید در دوران کنکور* *هوشمندانه** رفتار کنید 
هوشمندانه یعنی چجوری ؟؟ تا جایی که میتوانید سعی کنید در حین برنامه درسی روزانه این عمل رو انجام ندهید یعنی داری فیزیک میخونی یهو نری تو فاز اونجورکارا (این بیشتر با تمرین میتونه رفع بشه البته به شخصه کسایی رو میشناسم که اینطوری هستن و یه زمانی خودم هم اینطوری بودم وقتی به رت میزنه برو انجامش بده و بعد مدت کوتاهی برگرد سر درست ولی خوب اگه احساس میکنید ازتون زمان زیادی میگیره میتونید این کار رو حین مطالعه انجام ندهید)** و این کار را یا به* *اول کار** و یا* *به آخر** کار موکول نمایید .* *پیشنهاد من به اخر شب قبل از خواب است چرا که هم کمک میکنه بهتر بخوابید و صبح هم با گذشت استراحت و زمان کافی روی عملکرد اجرایی شما تاثیری نمیزارد و هم اینکه خوب اخر شب برنامه روزانه تون رو انجام دادید و کارتان را میکنید و میخوابید صبح هم یه دوش میگیرید و پر انرژی ادامه میدید* 
*
در کل دوستان یکم خواستم بیشتر در این باره صحبت کنم ولی بیشترش بمونه برا بعد ولی اصلا سعی نکنید این نیاز بدنتون رو سرکوب کنید و همه ی مشکلاتی که گفته میشه اعم از : کمر درد - ریزش مو- عارضه پوستی- کاهش حافظه- ریفلاکس معده- بدن در-و یا حتی نازایی و زود انزالی و کاهش به میل ازدواج و جنس مخالف و .. ..... هیچ پایه و اساس علمی درست و درمونی ندارند و بیشتر در سایتهای اسلامی و مذهبی این چیز ها را میبینید تا در یک سایت پزشکی و جورنال معتبر 
*
*یک زمانی در زنگهای دینی مدرسه وقتی فرصتی می یافتیم از اینجور سوالات از دبیر دینی میپرسیدیم و ایشان با آیاتی از قران و روایات میگفتند که جایگاه ما دوزخ است و در آن دنیا در ماتحت ما فلان چیز را فرو کردن و آویزانیم وما را عذاب وجدان و ترسی در بر میگرفت که نگو و نپرس و در آستانه توبه بر می آمدیم و چون نمیتوانستیم توبه کنیم و باز هم ان عمل را میکردیم عذاب وجدان بیشتر و سرخوردگی بیشتر و گوشه گیری بیشتر میشد و این درد عین خوره افتاده بود در جانمان در حالی که یک ذره بیشتر مطالعه کردیم بیشتر فهمیدیم و بیشتر مطالعه کردیم و بیشتر فهمیدیم و بیشتر و بیشتر و دیدیم تمام آن ترس و عذاب وجدان و ... از یکجا آب میخورد : دیدگاهمان نسبت به مشکل درست نبود و راه حل هم غلط از آب در می آمد 

**چشم ها را باید شست / جوری دیگر باید دید* *خلاصه :*
*خود ارضایی اتفاقا خواص و فوایدی هم دارد - خودارضایی برتریهایی هم نسبت به ازدواج داره که نمیخوام اینجا در موردش بحث کنم و لینک میدم خودتون بخونیدش البته خوب این سایتها چون علمی هستند فیلتر هم هستند و باید از قند شکن استفاده کنید*  :Yahoo (20): 
*البته خود ارضایی میتونه تبدیل به اعتیاد بشه که این رابطه در ازدواج و دفعات س.**** هم میتونه اتفاق بیافته ولی بسیار نادره این اتفاق و بیشتر اون افرادی که فکر مکینن اعتیاد دارن نسبت به این قضیه کاملا اشتباه فکر میکنن طبق یک مقاله نوشته بود وقتی که شما قرار کاری را کنسل و مهمانی را برهم و رفتن با دوستان به بیرون و دیدن سریال مورد علاقه تون و رانندی با ماشین جدیدتون رو میزنید زمین تا سک.س یا خودارضایی کنید در این صورت شما اعتیاد دارید

آخه جان من مهدی تتنبیه 200 تا تست فیزیک؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ماذا فاذا؟؟؟؟؟؟ وقتی ازدواج کردی هم از این تنبیه ها انجام میدی؟>؟؟*

www.plannedparenthood.org
www.plannedparenthood.org
Masturbation Side Effects and Benefits (healthline.com)

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> *چشمانش سیاهی می رود
> دستانش به رعشه افتاده 
> از همیشه خسته و بی حوصله تر گوشه ای افتاده و به آینده فکر می کند بی آنکه بتواند تکانی به خود بدهد صرفا فکر می کند و فکر
> یاد آن تابستان گرم که اولین تصمیم مهم زندگیش را گرفت.... همان روز ها که در پسِ تاپیک های انجمن و سرچ های گوگل، بدنبال بهترین منبع برای صد زدن درس ها سپری شد، همان برنامه یک ساله، روز هایِ به کمتر از زیر 100 راضی نبودن. 
> یادش بخیر چه زود گذشت و چقدر زود دیر شد....انگار همین دیروز بود که تصمیم گرفت یکسال خودش را بیمه کتاب هایش کند و دست از شیطنت بردارد.
> سکوت اتاقش را فراگرفته
> ناگهان متوجه صدایی شد، صدا آشناست؛ همان همیشگی....ساعت صدا می دهد ولی نه....فریاد می زند...انگار ساعت هم از قفل بودنِ همیشگی درِ اتاق کلافه شده و همین طور فریاد پشت فریاد ادامه دارد....بلند شو....بلند شو...تغییری بده....زندگیَت یکنواخت شده....با کسی صحبت کن....زندگی کن....نفس بکش...پرده ها رو کنار بزن....گرمی نور آفتاب رو حس کن...زندگی کن....نفس بکش...خوشحال باش....امید داشته باش....از تنهایی به سمت نور فرار کن...صدایی آشنا در اعماق ذهنِ پوسیده درگیرِ یک عادت...ولی حرکت سخت شده....انگار جاذبه زمین در این اتاق به بیشترین حد خود رسیده...نمی شود تکان خورد.....اینجا فقط افکار می توانند بلند شوند و لا به لای هوای سنگین و دم کرده اتاقِ تاریک حرکت کنند، جسم من سنگین تر از افکارم شده....خواب بهتر است برای این جسم مُرده! سخت نیست ولی دیگر نمی توانم....اگر هم بتوانم فعلا بگذار برای فردا حوصله نیست...
> به خواب عمیقی فرورفت
> آن طرفِ درِ اتاق، انگار دنیای دیگریست، انسان هایی آن طرف زندگی می کنند که پشت در منتظر بیرون آمدنش نشستند و نشستند ولی به خواب رفته بیرون نیامد که نیامد...مثل این که غرق درس هایش شده، همه جا می گویند آنقدر درس می خواند که از صندلی کَنده نمی شود....ولی او خواب پشت خواب...
> ...

----------


## _Joseph_

> *دوستان عزیز قبل از این که با مطالعه عنوان مطلب شروع به زیر سوال بردن نویسنده کنید حتما تا مورد ۲۰ رو مطالعه کنید. به ویژه مورد ۱۴.
> 
> استرس زیاد و رسیدن به پوچی این ها یکی از مهم ترین دلایل این عمله ک نمیشه ازش چشم پوشی کرد. استرس دوران کنکور رو نمیشه کنترل کرد و در نهایت خیلی وقت ها باعث دست زدن ب این عمل میشه. اما بدی ک داره اینه ک نه این عمل استرس رو کاهش میده و نه میل به خودش کاهش پیدا میکنه. بهترین راه برای کنترل کردنش هم ۱) سرگرم کردن خود ب کارهای جایگزین ۲) سعی در تنها نبودن
> اون عزیز رتبه برتر هم ک میگید قطعا تونسته عادتش رو کنترل کنه وگرنه از آخر اول میشد چون شه... چیزی هست سیری ناپذیر که کنترلش کار هر کسی نیست و خیلی هارو دیدم که همین زیاده روی در این عمل یکسال شونو به باد هوا داد. پس نباید ساده از این قضیه گذر کرد و بحث اتفاقا خیلی مهمیه!*





> *اینم بگم
> دنیای مجازی که الانه شده بستر آموزش مجازی و جایگزین مدرسه و کلاس های فیزیکی درس سن خود ارض رو به شدت پایین آورده و چیزی که هست اینه که بچه ۱۰-۱۱ ساله هم بله! این خودش یه زنگ خطر نیست؟ توروخدا نگید عادیه و موضوع رو پاک کنید. قطعا در طولانی مدت اثرات خودش رو نشون میده.*


*خیر خیر خیر بابا خیرررررررررررر اینطوری نیست
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAHGLnQXUMw

----------


## _Joseph_

> ممنون ار مهدی ارتور
> 
> 
> 2.سیستم پاداشو جزا برای هر کاری جواب میده ومنم به شدت توصیه میکنم 
> موفق باشید


از این پس هر وقت آب خوردی یا هوس کردی بستنی بخوری یه سیلی به خودت بزن  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## _Joseph_

> *به اختصار میگویند که انسان همیشه تمایل داره رفتار هاش جذابیت داشته باشه ، بهترین راه حفظ جذابیت یک فعالیتی تنوع در اونه! 
> 
> و از اون طرف هیچ محدودیتی در خود ارضایی و نحوه ارضا شدن به وسیله محرک ( فیلم پ.ورن و توی س) نیست! ( سر انگشت ببین چنتا پ استار داریم!) 
> خب از این طرف فردی که کم کم از 18 سالگی کارش هر شب ویدیو جدیده آیا در اینده میتونه فقط به یک نفر اون همه بدون اون کیفیتی که میدید قانع باشه؟ 
> 
> جدای تنوع گرایی که با دیدن فیلم های بزرگسال ( حالا کاری ندارم درست صحیحش رو صرفا برایندی که ایجاد میشه)  کمال گرایی در رابطه نیز شکل میگیره! یعنی فرد بدین حالت متصور میشه که میتونه حین رابطه از تمام امکانات استفاده کنه
> در حالی که واقعا بدین صورت نیست! در فیلم های بزرگسال مقصود نهایی ارضای مخاطب هست!  اما در رابطه واقعی زن و شوهر و حتی دوست ! مقصود نهایی ارضای طرفین به واسطه دیگریست! یعنی شریک مقابل اگر با نوع رابطه ای که شما دوست دارین 
> ارضای روحی و مجذوب نشه قطعا مخالفت میکنه!
> 
> ...


*
بحث صنعت **** رو چجوری به خود ارضایی ربط دادی رو متوجه نمیشم ولی اینکه پورنوگرافی میتونه در تغییر ذائقه افراد دخیل باشه اختلاف و بحثها فراوان است ولی به شخصه معنقدم که این تغییر ذائقه میتونه در افرادی  اتفاق بیافته حتی اگر کم و از آنجایی که در این ویدیو ها و فیلمها هیچگاه شرایط دنیای واقعی و روابط واقعی به تصویر کشیده نمیشه و صرفا به عمل فیزیکی بسنده میشه خوب میتونه از این جنبه تاثیر گذار باشه به طور مثال یه نفر در فکر این بیافته که متد و نوع آن صحنه ای که از دیدنش لذت برده رو در زندگی واقعی خودش اجرا کنه با پارتنرش ولی خوب پارتنرش رضایت نده و دچار سردی رابطه بشه و یا دچار خود تخریب گری و .... ولی چیزی که باید بهش توجه کرد جنبه عاطفی رابطه است 
شما وقتی با یک نفر وارد رابطه میشید این رابطه فقط از نظر جنسی و سک. س نباید بررسی بشه جنبه های عاطفی هم باید در نظر گرفته بشه و از این نظر به نظر من این تغییر ذائقه زیاد نیست و اگه یک نفر در این مورد هم مطالعه کنه و نسبت به این هشدار ها اگاه باشه راهش رو هم پیدا میکنه که دچار این مشکلات نشه*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *تنها ترین پیشنهادی که میتونم بدم اینه که روزانه اونقدر مشغله برا خودتون ایجاد کنین که یادتون بره حتی کراشتون رو هم ازاد دیده باشین! 
> برین باشگاه عین خررررر کارکنین ،  
> 
> باشگاهم نشد خدا وکیلی یه کیسه بکسی کیسه برنجی اویزون کنید هروقت گرفت برین بیوفتین جون کیسه بکس و دیور اتاق و حتی دیدین شدت زیاده زنگ بزنین برین کوه داد بکشین! تخلیه هیجان تاثیر زیادی داره !*


*
ممد به نظرت چطوره بکنیم بندازیم جلو گربه خلاص بشیم ازش؟؟ فکر خوبی نیست ؟*

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_راه حل میخواید ؟
ببریدش بندازینش دور همین با تشکر خدانگهدار

مشکلی دارید هم خر منو نگیرید برید خر خدارو بگیرید اینجوری آفریدتتون والا
این مسله هیچ راه حلی نداره بجز اینکه یا عقیم کنید خودتونو یا زن بگیرید یا با یکی وارد رابطه خارج ازدواج بشید دیگه این چیزایی که نوشتید همش سرکوب میل جنسی طبیعی ادمی هستش اون فشاری که واسه سرکوب بخشی از طبیعتتون به خودتون واارد میکنید ضررش واسه کنکورتونم بیشتره_

----------


## Sina Nmt

به نظر من این خودارضایی نیست که باعث مشکلات روانی و عذاب وجدان میشه، بلکه افکار جامعه هست که این عملو به دلایل مختلف (مذهبی و...) مذموم کرده و باعث یه حس خیلی بد در افراد میشه
البته منکر این نمیشم که افراط بیش از حد در هر کاری خوب نیست و عوارض داره

----------


## MMdibi

> والا هر کاری کنید هست ، اگه نباشه عجیبه ، ادمیم فعالیت هورمونامونم دست خودمون نیست این کارم باید انجام بدید هر مردی بگه نکرده دروغ گفته  ، پارسال واسه 6 ماه ترک کردم و حدس بزنید چی ، تو خواب کاراشو میکرد و اخراش درد زیاد داشت منو میکشت ، دنبال بهانه جدید میگشتم پتو رو بشورم یه بار حتی از عمد یه استکان چایی ریختم سرش =))) ، این وسط مهمه معتادش نشید در حد دو هفته یه بار تنظیم کنید که نه سیخ بسوزه نه کباب با ارزوی موفقیت برای سایر جوانان


داداش اون قضیه توی خواب طبیعی هست و گناه نداره و ...
یعنی خاک بر سر اموزش و پرورش کنن

----------


## Calvert

سالار کجایی ک ببینی واسه سرکوبت دشمنا چ نقشه هایی ریختن
یار تویی غار تویی سالار غمخوار تویی...

----------


## hossein1399

البته این قضیه فقط بین مسلمون ها نیست و اروپایی ها و امریکایی ها هم درگیرش هستن
یک سرچ NOFAP با SEMEN RETENTION رو توی گوگل یا یوتیوب بزنین کلی مطلب و ویدیو میاد

شاخشون فکر کنم این یارو بود که شش سال ترک کرده بود ولی بازم برگشت
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvnYOc1hKbI

در کل اگر این موضوع اذیتتون می کنه، چالش سی روزه NOFAP رو در پیش بگیرین
البته راه کشیش های مسیحی و مانک های بودایی رو نمی شه پی گرفت

----------


## darling

> داداش اون قضیه توی خواب طبیعی هست و گناه نداره و ...
> یعنی خاک بر سر اموزش و پرورش کنن


والا مشاور ما به ما گفته بود این یه موردو  :Yahoo (68): 
ولی وقتی ما خودمون میدونیم که همچین اموزش هایی تو کشورمون نداریم خودمون یه کم تحقیق کنیم بد نیستاااا

----------

